# New, scared, excited and positive!



## dayoanja (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I'm new here. 

I'm 34 and my boyfriend is 27. 

My story includes two extrauterine pregnancies in 2002. One in January and one in April. After that I suffered depression and life was somewhat difficult for a while. Both my tubes are removed and as the years went by I slowly adapted to the thought of never having kids. 

I had decided not to have kids. But then I met my boyfriend and he is so caring and full of love and slowly my thoughts started to change into "I want a child with this man and I want us to be a family!"

We have slowly started the process by reading a lot, I've taken blood tests at my local doctor. We are based in Norway and due to Norwegian laws we are looking to go abroad for our treatment. 

After (silently) reading a lot here in this forum I think we are heading towards Spain this summer for out treatment. 

Anyway, thank you all for sharing your stories and it's been very interesting being here!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

welcome! sorry you've had such a journey. good luck with your treatment in spain!


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Just wanted to pop by and wish you lots of luck for this summer  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Welcome to FF dayoanja. Big  for the journey you have been on so far. It's hard to adjust to something new when you think you've got it all worked out.

I don't know if you have looked around FF much yet, but we do have some boards for Spain where you can meet other ladies from lots of different countries who have traveled there for treatment. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=356.0 There are some lovely members there who can advise and support you to make the right decision for the clinic to help you.

We also have an IVF board for more general IVF questions and support, which you may find useful: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

I wish you lots of luck on your journey and hope to see you posting all about your little one on our pregnancy and parenting boards one day.  

Caz


----------



## dayoanja (Mar 10, 2014)

Two weeks ago I was excitedly filling of my IVF diary and making plans, arrangements, taking blood samples etc. 

Then my gorgeous darling was in an accident and he fell down six meters. Both his legs was broken in two places and his left ankle and right knee crushed. 

After four surgeries his legs are saved. He's still going to have one major surgery next Monday; getting steel bones and metal plates for joints. It's absolutely terrible, he might be in a wheelchair for the rest of his life if this surgery isn't successful. The doctors called it a "one shot surgery."

I'll be with my baby forever, but this is just to show how quick life can change. The future is unknown.


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

So sorry to hear your awful news. That must have been such a shock. I hope the surgery goes well. It really does show that you don't know what is around the corner! Good luck to your OH x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh no, how terrible.  Sending you both huge hugs and I hope that the operation next week is a success. 

Sue ^hugme


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i hope the operation is successful, good luck


----------



## skye11 (Mar 9, 2011)

So sorry to hear your bad news! Can't imagine how you are feeling now. 

   that the doctors can heal your DH. 

Skye


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

So sorry to hear this


----------



## dayoanja (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you for your concern and well wishes! 

We are having the three week anniversary at the hospital today. My darling is going into his sixth surgery later and they are guessing nine in total. Bringing him a giant Easter egg today 

We have managed to shift into a positive mode. With knowledge everything is easier to handle. I'm strongly believing that he is going to be fine. We will continue making a baby as soon as he is up on his feet!


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Glad to hear you are both feeling positive and hoping for a speedy recovery for your boyfriend.


----------

